# Your Truly Honest Opinion Of Each MBTI Type



## UnicornRainbowLove

Korpasov said:


> ENTJ: We ought to laugh at ourselves more often. And stop trying to control _everything_ around us.


If you didn't laugh at yourself while writing this, you've learned nothing, child


----------



## Malandro

I'm going to rate everyone as: Neutral, Yay!, Curious and Just, no.

ISFJ: Seems like somebody who'd get called on all the time when a certain person needs advice, but gets ignored afterwards. I don't know anyone I've typed as an ISFJ yet. Neutral.

ESFP: Mah twinsies  Some of us can appear to be self-centred but we're obviously not; that's ENTPs  Yay!

ENFJ: My mother... That's about it. Everyone says ENFJs are all sweet and ect and etc and my mum is proof that MBTI stereotypes are pulled out of internet users arses. Neutral.

ENTP: My little sister. (Btw, that thing I wrote about ya'll was a joke relating to her). She doesn't listen do a goshdarned word you say and when she does, it's really shocking. Boundless in your face energy and a fog-horn voice. Despite being Te, she only works by whatever confounded N-type logic goes on in her head and lacks common sense. I don't know anyone else who I'd type as ENTP yet, but then I only try and type my closest friends and people I struggle to deal with. Neutral.

INTP: There's something about the INTP type that intrigues me. Maybe it's because I liked Koushirou the most out of the Digis (along with Mimi) all through my childhood, or there's just something about a guy who knows all and is kinda introverted that seems attractive. The INTPs I've come across usually hate me before we've even spoke or I dislike them because they've said something offensive, though that's just online. Curious.

ISTP: I can't even think of any. I might know one, but I don't know. Neutral.

ESTP: Closest thing to an ENTP in my book. I think of block-head football guys who are always like loveable puppies. They're actually grounded enough for me to talk too properly though. Yay!

INFJ: To themselves and emotional. At least in the examples I've come across. They really do care about what's going on, but find it awkward to voice it like an ENFJ would. Neutral.

ENFP: I thought I was one, but then realised I use Se-type logic. Fun, exciting and like the more intuitive twin. Yay!

ESTJ: Don't know any IRL who I can think of. I might know one and she was a complete cow. The media examples are always cows too. I'd like to know more ESTJs! (hint hint) Curious.

ESFJ: Another example of media bitchiness. Why E**J types are always bitchy, I'll never know. I'd like to know some ESFJs too. Curious.

INFP: Cuties with dreams and ideas (Hikari Yagami). I hoped my little sister would be one when I was younger but, nope. Yay!

ISFP: Our introverted counterparts! They call us whiny, but ISFPs seem to be worse. The ones I know moan about how they can't do such and such a thing that extroverts can do. Its seems both the ISFPs I know wish they were extroverted. Even when I tell them it's just how they are, they get equally emotional as us. I don't know why when their functions are still different, but I guess the letters say all XD. Curious.

ENTJ: Here we go again, another example of E**J. My sister has an ENTJ friend who always questions her why she's so stupid. That's the clear J showing to her P. Neutral.

ISTJ: The way they look, ISTJs seem to be the more boring type EVAH. Seriously, ENFPs are considered the most fun and then ISTJs are considered the most boring (That breaks the functions rule). I also found out Britian is considered an ISTJ country and I have finally figured out why I cannot fit in here  One of the few people I liked at me school I recently typed as an ISTJ and I was like, I thought they were boring! He was a straight up comedian! I almost fell for the MBTI stereotype trap with ISTJs because they're stereotyped as boring racists and the amount of them I've come across in this country is unbelievable XD. Curious

INTJ: the coolest of the cool. They still hate me though. Yay!

All of this is based on the types I know mainly in real life. Since I don't tend to type all the many people I encounter on a daily basis, I used media examples too. I care a ton more about individual personality than 4 letters on a page and judging by some of the posts in this thread, some people take this a little too seriously.


----------



## Siggy

thread closed due to the rampant nasty typism


----------

